# Vw Caddy with 19inch Helios



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

Couple a weeks ago I did a detail om a VW Caddy..

The car itself is pretty coil, but the paint wasn't, and the car was going to a VW Audi show, so I had only one day to get finished..

The car is a 1.9TDi With a chip tuned engine, so it around 140hp.. KW versjon 1 suspensjon, VW Touran leather seats, VW Helios 19' w/ Nokian 235/35/19 tyres and the steering Wheel is from a VW Golf MkV R32.

The owner has treated it pretty often with Swissvax Concorso just to protest the paint.. But from the previous owner and after a garasje visit, the mechanics at the local VW dealer washed the car for him with a sponge..

So here we og:

CG Super Degreaser. 
Swissvax Car Bath
SS Woolmitt
Bilberry Wheel Cleaner 1/3
2 BM
PW
CG Miracle Dyer

Pics after wash:


















Inspection:


























































Taped up a area just to test some different combos and ended up with Scholl S03+ and Scholl blue compounding pad, and for finishing it was Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro on a orange Scholl finishing pad:










The hood looked like this after:


























The paint is very hard, and for those of you who have ever detailed a VW Bora, this was even harder..

50/50 on the rear fender:










I also did the interiør..

I used Swissvax Leather Cleaner, Swissvax Leather Brush, Swissvax todel, Swissvax Leather Milk and a Swissvax applicator pad.


















It was to late for Pictures in the sun, but here are some afters…










































And some random of 2 other cars that also where going to the same VW Audi Show.. I did the small blue Lupo 2 days earlier and the silver VW Passat last year..


























And over to the funny stuff. I had detailed 5 of the cars where there and they all got a price, the Lupo did 2. in it's klass, the Passat did 3. in it's klass, the Caddy did second in it's, and mine Passat did 1.place in it's klass and got the price for the best paint..

And I also did a Audi A5 earlier this year together with Pirex, and it got 1.place:kilt:

I actually found some after pictures in the sun from the show::


























Thanks for looking.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I love those wheels. What stud pattern does a caddy have as standard? Those wheels are 5x112 arent they? I'd love to get them to fit my Mk4 R32


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice dub'age there 

The caddy looks great.


----------



## ivan (Nov 7, 2007)

great work fella, I'll have to show this my son, give him some ideas for his caddy


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

It looks great. If I ever had ones of those I'd be pleased with it looking like that.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

:thumb:love those Wheels, Great Work mate


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Cool looking van and great reflections.... wheels really finish it off!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

nicks16v said:


> I love those wheels. What stud pattern does a caddy have as standard? Those wheels are 5x112 arent they? I'd love to get them to fit my Mk4 R32


5x112 on the new caddy mate so no good for a MK4 :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

those wheels look excellent. what car are they from?


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

jedi-knight83 said:


> those wheels look excellent. what car are they from?


Phaeton i believe


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, the wheels are from Phaeton, here in Norway the costs around £500 each without tires..


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great Turnaround:thumb:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

nicks16v said:


> I love those wheels. What stud pattern does a caddy have as standard? Those wheels are 5x112 arent they? I'd love to get them to fit my Mk4 R32


ditto! get some adapters!

by the way lovely job on the van, looks lovely!


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

The rims are 5x112 and ET is 45. What do you mean by stud pattern?

Abd thanks for the nice comments...


----------

